# Jay's new year evolution



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Right, so I have decided that it would be beneficial for me to start a journal, based on reading other people's and being in a good motivated state of mind.*

I have been a member for a year now, but only really dipped my toe into the uk-muscle pool, so now I will take the plunge and bare my soul (diet, training and some progress pics)

I am 25 years old, 5ft 8' and currently weigh 170lb. My goal is to increase my strength and put on some good lean muscle this year. I am also very keen to start powerlifting this year

My current program is a 3 day split

Day 1 - chest and biceps

Day 2 - back and triceps

Day 3 - shoulders and legs

I will also be doing cardio twice a week to maintain general fitness and keep body fat in check.*

Any advice, suggestions and criticisms are very welcome, diet info and more to follow,

Thanks for reading,*

Jay


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

nice one mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

So to the diet!

I will be aiming for 3200 calories a day. This will be made up of roughly 120g fat, 240g carbs and 280g protein. I can then look to tweak this as I go if I feel I am not gaining as I should be.

This is what I will be eating today. I will change the types of fish and meat up now and again so I don't get bored. On Saturday I have a cheat day and eat what I want.

Meal 1.

Oats and 150ml whole milk

Tbsp manuka honey

3 boiled eggs

Meal 2.

Mp impact whey deluxe shake with whole milk

Apple

Meal 3.

Jumbo jacket

Tin tuna

EVO

Mayo

50g grated cheese

Mixed salad

Meal 4 (Post workout)

Mp impact whey deluxe with whole milk

Banana

Homous and carrot batons

Meal 5.

Haddock

Wholegrain rice

Salad

Meal 6.

1.5 chicken breast

Mixed veg

Mayo


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

steelicarus said:


> nice one mate


Thanks mate


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good mate good luck with your goals


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good luck with this mate :thumbup1: Well done for starting a journal, makes a massive diffrence to have the motivation and help behind you pal.

Within that split your doing what sort of training is it? i.e sets, reps , style etc?

Have you followed a strictish diet in the past mate? Your diet doesnt seem to have many good fats in it, could possibly swap in some olive oil or peanut butter somewhere. I did very well this year doing just that, swapping healthy fats in for carbs and found it worked very well and that im actually very carb sensitive.

Il follow this one, good luck again


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

dandaman1990 said:


> Looks good mate good luck with your goals


Cheers dan!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good luck with this mate :thumbup1: Well done for starting a journal, makes a massive difference to have the motivation and help behind you pal.
> 
> Within that split your doing what sort of training is it? i.e sets, reps , style etc?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I thought it would give me that extra motivation and it's massively helpful to get everyones feedback too! I have trained for a couple of years, but if I'm honest I have been very inconsistent with my approach up until about a year ago.

A year ago my diet was dreadful, I was probably sitting at about 25% body fat and I felt bloody miserable. I went on a low carb diet though the summer months and managed to drop a good 8-10% bf. I was eating about 2000 calories a day 65% protein 30% fats and the only carbs were from veg and salad ( under 30g each day) I managed to stick to that very strictly so now for me eating 3200 good calories is sometimes a struggle as my appetite is definitely not what it was.

With regards to the splits I'm doing I will list my workouts as I go. My gym is slightly limited as it has no rack or olympic bar. It does have a great selection of machines, db's and cables tho.

Today was chest and bi's

Db chest press (20kg's) 3x8

Db flyes (12kg's) 3x8

Incline chest press (18kg's) 3x8

Bench press (50kg - the heaviest they have unfortunately  )

Chest press machine - (63) 3 x8

Db Preacher curls (14kg's) 3x8

Hammer curls (14kg's) 3x8

Barbell curls (25kg) 3x8

Db curls (12kg's) 3x8 - last set drop in 2 kg increments 8 reps each until down to 6kgs

Tomorrow is back and tri's, any feedback positive or negative is appreciated!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

1st up mate well done for the summer diet and the bf% loss :thumbup1: Sounds like you know what you were doing.

I weigh 17st 8 at the min and i was 16% bf in November, maybe slightly less now. I did a lean bulk and even at my weight i was never over 3000 cals and i found im pretty carb sensitive. Keeping carbs to around 200g and high Vit C alone helped me lose alot of bloat.

A quick look through your diet and it looks like you dont have any healthy fats in there pal.

Could you swap in some for some carbs? Peanut butter..olive oil in shakes or juice...nuts etc. All good ways to get in energy and cals without using more carbs.

Training looks ok mate. Does it have a cable station? Youv got 4 pressing movements thats all, just wondered if you could hit it from more angles somehow?

Can also use cables to hit biceps in diffrent ways, also incline db curls hit the middle of the muscle as a slight diffrence.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Oh yeah and id also do tris after chest, and biceps after back tomorrow instead..unless theres a reason you wanna do it that way of course mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Oh yeah and id also do tris after chest, and biceps after back tomorrow instead..unless theres a reason you wanna do it that way of course mate


Great job bud, thats some very impressive size mate! How long have you been training for?

They do have a cable station so would you suggest something like cable crossovers to hit the chest? I will definitely add incline curls and maybe switch up a bicep exercise for something cable related.

I'm more than happy to switch up to bi's and back, tri's and chest. Do you think it would be a lot more beneficial to do it that way? I have already done my workout today but I am looking to tweak my routine with good advice from people who have more knowledge than I do. I'm not precious about my current routine. If it helps me achieve my goals I will change it next week!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Great job bud, thats some very impressive size mate! How long have you been training for?
> 
> They do have a cable station so would you suggest something like cable crossovers to hit the chest? I will definitely add incline curls and maybe switch up a bicep exercise for something cable related.
> 
> I'm more than happy to switch up to bi's and back, tri's and chest. Do you think it would be a lot more beneficial to do it that way? I have already done my workout today but I am looking to tweak my routine with good advice from people who have more knowledge than I do. I'm not precious about my current routine. If it helps me achieve my goals I will change it next week!


id deffo do triceps after chest, as they will be pretty fatigued from the chest work. Same with bi's and back. Also for a good cable chest exercise check out post #5 on this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/160077-working-outer-pectorals-best-technique.html

i found it hits the chest amazingly, love the pump from it.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice matey. Much appreciated!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Great job bud, thats some very impressive size mate! How long have you been training for?
> 
> They do have a cable station so would you suggest something like cable crossovers to hit the chest? I will definitely add incline curls and maybe switch up a bicep exercise for something cable related.
> 
> I'm more than happy to switch up to bi's and back, tri's and chest. Do you think it would be a lot more beneficial to do it that way? I have already done my workout today but I am looking to tweak my routine with good advice from people who have more knowledge than I do. I'm not precious about my current routine. If it helps me achieve my goals I will change it next week!


Been messing about since i was 16 mate..changed things alot over the years from fitness and running to bodybuilding..but iron is where im at. Im 36 now. I have a good journal with alot of good thoughts and knowledgeable people, lots there but if your ever bored take a look. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/150606-bbb-my-hopeful-progression-journal.html  Pics in my profile too.

I personaly try and hit each muscle from diffrent angles and alot of thoughts go into each workout lol.

If you do a flat bench either DB or Barbell up to you, then an incline move in somewhere. Then you got your flyes like your doing now.

Id finish with either straight sets or supersets on the cables. I had great success in supersetting crossovers with low to high crossovers. Put a handle on both sides, lowest setting to the floor. Then raise them up and forward so they meet high in front of your face if that makes sense. REALLY hits your upper inner chest, lacking in many people.

Try it you may like it :laugh:

Definatly swap bis and tris. Your working tris doing chest and likewise with biceps and back.

If you do it that way you can give total focus and maximum weights.

Try and leave a day between triceps and shoulders aswell or youl not overhead press at your maximum.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Heres what i meant with the low to high crossovers..i do them higher up over the face though...and supersetted with normal cable crossovers..big time burn :laugh:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Heres what i meant with the low to high crossovers..i do them higher up over the face though...and supersetted with normal cable crossovers..big time burn :laugh:


BBB you are a legend! Thanks for all great advice. I am definitely gonna try this. I will also add a tablespoon of evo to my 3 meals. Gonna check out your journal too, will be interesting to read your progression. I'm on my phone but reps when I get the chance!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

No problem fella..enjoy helping :thumb:

Many likes and reps are welcome lol..but its just good seeing guys learning and progressing

Keep listening and learning mate and youl go far


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I trained back and triceps. This will be my last week doing it this way and I will do a switch-a-roo and train biceps with back and triceps and chest from next week. Didn't realise how much I was over lapping those muscle groups until some of you guys pointed this out to me!

Triceps-

Overhead dumbbell tricep extension - 22kg - 3x8

Skullcrushers with bar - 25kg - 3x8

Tricep kickbacks - 12kg - 3x8

Tricep cable pulldowns - 35 - 3x8

Dips - bodyweight -15 3x8

Back

Bent over rows - 45kg 3x8

Upright rows - 35kg 3x8

Seated rows - 49 3x8

Lat pulldown - 49 3x8

Cable rows - 70 3x8

Too many rowing movements maybe?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Today I trained back and triceps. This will be my last week doing it this way and I will do a switch-a-roo and train biceps with back and triceps and chest from next week. Didn't realise how much I was over lapping those muscle groups until some of you guys pointed this out to me!
> 
> Triceps-
> 
> ...


Ay up fella 

Backs always going to be mainly rowing movements mate. The trick is to use diffrent angles and grips to hit every area.

Bent over rows are a staple..i start with them and love them..can go fairly heavy with them.

Then you want some width in there..wide grip pulldowns or wide grip chins are both good? Holding the bar as near to the ends as you can..work at that width.

Cable rows you can vary your handles..but with those other two movements then try a narrow grip V handle..youl hit your middle back that way. Or do your seated rows with a narrow grip if poss?

Then you could do a reverse grip hold somehow..these hit your lower lats..or straight arm pulldowns for reps and a major pump?

Hypers are good to finish if you feel you need them..lower back tie-in and spine 

Upright rows hit your traps aswell as your middle delts..save them for your traps work..which goes well with shoulders by the way...

Then do biceps next week lol.

You tried close grip bench presses for starting tris mate? Great overall builder..or weighted dips.

Then try an overhead movement, a pressdown with a diffrent handle..then something to finsih off..kickbacks are for girls :lol: try reverse grip D handle cable pressdowns for reps..youl not of hit them that way before...

Enough wisdom for today


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rest day today. Just woke up as did my first night shift of five. Feel nice and rested but still suffering a bit with blocked sinuses so gonna get up, walk dog and eat. Then try and get some more rest.

I have taken some starting pics so will aim to get those up asap. The missus has ordered a new laptop so when it comes I can update properly rather than having to do it on my phone.

I think she's a bit worried I keep taking photos of myself in my pants, but I reassured her it would be mainly blokes looking at it and rating my progress and it would be good to see my development. She just laughed and called me a gayboy!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Rest day today. Just woke up as did my first night shift of five. Feel nice and rested but still suffering a bit with blocked sinuses so gonna get up, walk dog and eat. Then try and get some more rest.
> 
> I have taken some starting pics so will aim to get those up asap. The missus has ordered a new laptop so when it comes I can update properly rather than having to do it on my phone.
> 
> I think she's a bit worried I keep taking photos of myself in my pants, but I reassured her it would be mainly blokes looking at it and rating my progress and it would be good to see my development. She just laughed and called me a gayboy!


Youl get that alot..my missus loves it..but still takes the pi55 when theres pics of blokes with there tops off on the laptop screen :lol:

Heres those tri finishers i was talking about mate..


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

You'll get that alot..my missus loves it..but still takes the pi55 when theres pics of blokes with there tops off on the laptop screen :lol:

Heres those tri finishers i was talking about mate..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Before i done my shoulder in mate i used to do dips between 2 flat benches. Feet up on 1 and hands on the other and dip up and down between them. My mate used to pile plates on my thighs..and then lift them off again before i collapsed at the end lol. Work very well and a good way to get weight on when you get some strength.

Theres a seated dip machine in our gym..is used sometimes but more as a finisher i.e drop the weight on the stack and just rep out to failure to totally fry them.

Just try diffrent ones mate see what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ay up matey..

Whats happning today?

Training? Eating?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Elo mate good luck this year 

If you are serious about getting into powerlifting then having no squat rack or olmpic bar is suicide! I was happily training at my local school gym then they got smith machines in and modernised the place so I had to move gym a little further away because I wanted to do the powerlifts. Best way to get stronger especially through the early stages is to drop most the assistance and work on deadlifts, squats, overhead press, bench press, leg press, pullups, dips, situps you'll see much better gains than doing a whole load of isolation work.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ay up matey..
> 
> Whats happning today?
> 
> Training? Eating?


Hey BBB,

Just trained shoulders and legs.

Shoulder press 20kg -3x8

Shoulder row 16kg 3x8

Lat raises 8kg 3x8

Front raises(bar) 17.5kg 3x8

Arnie press 10kg 3x8

Squats 45kg 3x8

Leg press 140kg 3x8

Leg extension 50kg 3x8

Leg curls 69kg 3x8

Any tweaks that you would recommend mate?

I have also taken your advice and upped my fats by adding tbsp of EVO to each meal and reducing my carbs on my last meal of the day. Apart from that it's identical to my previous posted diet.

Managed to get some pics up as well. I'm guessing at the mo my bf% is 18ish so I'm gonna be taking a pic each month to monitor my progress.

You training today pal?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Elo mate good luck this year
> 
> If you are serious about getting into powerlifting then having no squat rack or olmpic bar is suicide! I was happily training at my local school gym then they got smith machines in and modernised the place so I had to move gym a little further away because I wanted to do the powerlifts. Best way to get stronger especially through the early stages is to drop most the assistance and work on deadlifts, squats, overhead press, bench press, leg press, pullups, dips, situps you'll see much better gains than doing a whole load of isolation work.


Hi Wardy, thanks for popping in mate and cheers for the advice 

I'm gonna look to move to a hardcore gym in the next two months. There is a gym run by an ex pro bb a couple of miles from me but it's a pain on public transport so as soon as I've passed my test I will be joining up there.

I completely agree tho, the heaviest bar they have at my gym is a fixed 45kg and I've out grown that for quite a few movements. I didn't quite realise how limited my workouts were until I posted them up!

Is your training based more around PL training mate? Looking good in your avi too.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Hey BBB,
> 
> Just trained shoulders and legs.
> 
> ...


Alright bud,

Thats session looks ok yeah, maybe some rear delt isolation work..and for legs i love stiff leg deadlifts..best thing IMO for overall hamstring and glute work..

Mate i just wanna make a point, you look like your doing great and learning well..though after Wardy21's post i did skim back over your opening post and seen the part about youd love to get into powerlifting this year..my bad mate i missed that 1st time round... :thumbdown:

The routines and advice im giving is WAY more based at a bodybuilding route as in what i been doing for a long time..if its more powerlifting you wanna get into then i can still help you..but the training changes alot..alot more basic compund lifts like Wardy just noted, working different parts of your big lifts etc with a few isolation moves in the mix.

Up to you which way you go  Also depends how much of a base you got, whether you wanna build and shape more like a bodybuilder, or whehter you want bulk just for power and strength... your diet is good and well done for cleaning up the carbs and fats..but if your just wanting to bulk more for size than shape..then carbs obviously aint as important bro.

Il still help if i can mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Hi Wardy, thanks for popping in mate and cheers for the advice
> 
> I'm gonna look to move to a hardcore gym in the next two months. There is a gym run by an ex pro bb a couple of miles from me but it's a pain on public transport so as soon as I've passed my test I will be joining up there.
> 
> ...


Yeah sounds good mate have you not got a bike? I ride to/from work and gym about 13mi a day good for burning a few extra kcals and getting the heart rate up abit  If you'd rather wait and just use that gym for the near future youd prob be better off using DBs for alot of the exercises like db rows, db bp, db ohp, even db deadlifts would be better than no deadlifts! If you're not squatting then atleast do plenty of leg press lunges etc...thinking about it I guess you could do some db squats as well not sure how they would work no something Ive ever done myself lol

Yeah strictly PL training for me mate once I started it got v addictive and now its what I love doing haha and thanks you don't have to be fat to be into PLing :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

To be honest I'm really looking to train for shape and aesthetics at the moment but I've always admired powerlifters and would love to see what I could achieve with the right training and dedication in the big 3. As Wardy pointed out you don't have to be fat to be a powerlifter! It's more the disciplines that interest me.

Im still very inexperienced in all this but I have fallen in love with training. I'd like to gain a broad knowledge and not limit myself and I think I'm lucky enough to have the time to really crack on with it now! I suppose the only way to find out what suits me best is just to try it!

Thanks for the help lads, you can tell me to fvck off if I'm asking too many questions! Lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> To be honest I'm really looking to train for shape and aesthetics at the moment but I've always admired powerlifters and would love to see what I could achieve with the right training and dedication in the big 3. As Wardy pointed out you don't have to be fat to be a powerlifter! It's more the disciplines that interest me.
> 
> Im still very inexperienced in all this but I have fallen in love with training. I'd like to gain a broad knowledge and not limit myself and I think I'm lucky enough to have the time to really crack on with it now! I suppose the only way to find out what suits me best is just to try it!
> 
> Thanks for the help lads, you can tell me to fvck off if I'm asking too many questions! Lol


thats a great outlook mate and yeah ofcourse you want shape and aesthetics but best way to do that early on is hitting the compounds!

not at all mate im still pretty new to all this myself im constantly asking questions! ive learnt more on this site in a year than alot of people do their.whole trtraining lives! the place is fulla info.

getting a journal up.was the.best thing i did mate so im sure youll make the progress you want


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> To be honest I'm really looking to train for shape and aesthetics at the moment but I've always admired powerlifters and would love to see what I could achieve with the right training and dedication in the big 3. As Wardy pointed out you don't have to be fat to be a powerlifter! It's more the disciplines that interest me.
> 
> Im still very inexperienced in all this but I have fallen in love with training. I'd like to gain a broad knowledge and not limit myself and I think I'm lucky enough to have the time to really crack on with it now! I suppose the only way to find out what suits me best is just to try it!
> 
> Thanks for the help lads, you can tell me to fvck off if I'm asking too many questions! Lol


Well mate then i think you should definatly work at the big 3 lifts as thats where your heart is...but id say to involve other main lifts for each bodypart into the routine..and as you say just to keep things open as possible. The big compounds will build you a great base..both for powerlifting and for more bodybuilding type routines. Iv been in and out of gyms for 20 years and tried many things..i started at 11 stone and a big fitness runner type lad lol..now im neck on 18 stone and at a decent bf% lol...variety keeps things intresting and keeps you hungry.

I didnt mean that powerlifters need to be fat..far from it...its down to as powerful as you can be at a light weight class. Iv been good mates with lads around the 13-14 stone mark benching huge weights..now thats impressive :thumbup1:

I just meant the diet may change as you may be spending more time on the big lifts and needing more energy. I know when i go through a strength stage in training i need to carb up abit before deads and such..it toally wipes me out for even the next day afterwards..though im not that fit either lol.

Its a long term game..enjoy it fella


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

No your right mate, there are a lot of factors that I hadn't even considered with different types of training and preparation.

I'm definitely in this for the long run though mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that fella..as long as your hungry for it and still loving it then its all good :thumbup1:

What you thinking for next week then mate with your training?

Hows your eating going?

Tell you waht else mate..are you or do you plan on taking anything to help your training..legal or otherwise


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nothing wrong with that fella..as long as your hungry for it and still loving it then its all good :thumbup1:
> 
> What you thinking for next week then mate with your training?
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

I'm gonna be taking your advice and will include the exercises that you've given me info on this week. I have my second cardio day today so gonna do 45mins in the pool, have a nice steam and jacuzzi and then get ready for biceps and back tomorrow 

Eating is going really well, had cheat meal of pizza for dinner yesterday but back on point today, still hitting 3200 calories and using myfitnesspal to log my macros.

With regards to supplementation it's only really multivitamins, whey protein and green tea that I'm taking at the moment. I do have reflex creapure to add in at some point. I will consider aas in the future but for the moment I will see what I can achieve natty and I think it's best to achieve a stronger base first.

Do you have any tips or advice on supplementation and aas? Would be great to get some feedback from someone with good experience and hear what's worked for you!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Well mate to be honest i dont use many supps personally. I use alot of whey protein (about the most important and useful sup) especially cos im on the road all day. It contains good amounts of glutamine and BCAA's and does the job for me.

Except for that i take pure caffiene pills about an hour before i train, gives a great boost in focus and strength. Some people tolerate it more than others though.

Then i religiously take a good multi vitamin, 1g Vitamin C and Fish Oil.

Thats about it i think. Diet is the key..and your eating well and clean so good on ya!

As far as AAS well thats just a decision everyone makes for themselves..i started using gear when i was about 21 and was stupid about it and fcuked myself up a few times. Alot more sensible now and been cycling them for a long time safely. If you ever go down that route then i can help you no problem.

Staying natty and creating a good base as your fairly new to getting serious sounds a good plan mate..though id never advise either way lol..just help


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Well mate to be honest i dont use many supps personally. I use alot of whey protein (about the most important and useful sup) especially cos im on the road all day. It contains good amounts of glutamine and BCAA's and does the job for me.
> 
> Except for that i take pure caffiene pills about an hour before i train, gives a great boost in focus and strength. Some people tolerate it more than others though.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not one for loads of supps, I've tried certain things before but for the money I spent never really noticed much difference. I did take fat burners and have taken caffeine pills pre workout but now that I'm working nights I need to really know when my body is tired and sleep is precious! I know a lot of people that swear by fishoils so maybe that's something I should add, although I have used them before and didn't enjoy the fish burps (and neither did the missus!)

I know the common perception on aas is rubbish, I'm not one of those people that thinks you take roids and your gonna start smashing up kittens. I do also know that if I choose that route I will want to do it safely and try and get the best out of my cycle.

And if I come over to the darkside information and experiences from veterans like yourself will be hugely appreciated as I can make an educated decision on how I go about it!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today was Biceps and back. Gym was packed with resolutioners and dumbells were flying everywhere. There was even a blind man doing shoulder presses, it was mental.

Incline bench DB curls - 10kg 3x8 (really felt these!)

Hammer curls - 14kg 3x8

Barbell curls - 25kg 3x8

DB Preacher curls - 14kg 1x8, 12kg 2x8

Cable curls 35 3x8 (really slowed down on the decent, up for 1 down for 4)

Cable row (V handle) - 75kg 3x8

Seated row (narrow grip) 56kg 3x8

Bent over row - 40kg 3x8

Lat pull down - 49kg 3x8

Wide grip pull ups (suck at these!) - bodyweight minus 25 3x8

Really enjoyed todays workout and the combination of biceps and back. Energy was good and bi's felt really pumped after! Tried to make sure everything was controlled and form was strict. Really hope to start upping the weight on these over the next few weeks.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tricep and Chest Day today. Got in the gym for 7.30, nice and quiet and all the equipment was free!

Db chest flyes - 12kg 3x8

Incline db chest press - 20kg 3x8

Bench - 45kg 3x10

Cable crossovers - 12.5kg 3x8

Machine press - 63kg 3x8

Overhead tricep extention - 22kg 3x8

Skullcrushers - 25kg 3x8

Tricep cable pulldowns - 35kg 3x8

Single arm reverse cable pulldowns - 25kg 3x8

Dips - Bodyweight minus 15 3x8

Seated dips 77kg 1x12

Definitely happier with the way my workouts look now, so a big thanks for the advice guys, especially BBB 

Muscles have that good achey feeling already!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Today was Biceps and back. Gym was packed with resolutioners and dumbells were flying everywhere. There was even a blind man doing shoulder presses, it was mental.
> 
> Incline bench DB curls - 10kg 3x8 (really felt these!)
> 
> ...


If you're gonna do back and biceps mate I would do the back work before the bicep work.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

My mistake mate, I did back before bi's but i wrote it down the wrong way as i was copying off two program cards and bi's was on the first one!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> If you're gonna do back and biceps mate I would do the back work before the bicep work.


x2 for this Jay ^ ^

I didnt get on yesterday but I did wonder when youd listed bis then back yesterday..

If you aint doing it already then definatly do back 1st followed by bis, same with chest then triceps mate.

Session looks good mate good variety and angles..little too much volume for me but looks like your enjoying it 

How you finding 8 reps on evrything? Working for you?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers mate, I was thinking maybe a bit too much volume, still getting to grips with the fact that less can be more. I have been sticking with 3 sets, 8 reps as default really. I was also using 8 reps as a marker so when i started to feel i was hitting it easily i would increase the weight. Am I correct in thinking 6-8 caters more to size, 10-12 more toning? Would you recommend a different rep range BBB?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Well mate, again depends if your training for anything specific. Iv done alot of diffrent types of training over the years, and to be honest for my bodybuilding needs iv found slightly higher reps to be the best for me. Theres endless possibilities though..

For your goals at the min, maybe it would be worth trying to vary it abit.

If you plan your workouts to do the big lifts 1st when your fresh i.e Flat bench, Squat, Deadlift, Overhead press, Barbell Curl, Shrug etc then you can put the most into them. They can be good to try lower reps..i.e 6-8. Youl get a good mix of strength,power and size gains.

Then i move onto the other excercises, and this is just what works for me, i then may do sets of 10. Then an isolation movement i.e DB flyes and i may go to 12 reps for a good stretch and pump, then the final excercise is usually a finisher and may be dropsets, supersets, or straight sets then a final set of failure.

If you do go higher reps though dont let it be an excuse to go easier. whatever reps i do i do the maximum weight to hit that number of reps, and the next week if iv hit 3 good sets of 10then il up the weight and may hit like 10 then 8 then 8 next week and so il stick at that weight til i can do 3x10 again them move up again..

Many ways to go though mate, 3-5 is a strength range, 6-8 somewhere in between, 10-12 bodybuilding just as a guide. 1 rep is what a powerlifter is about though..so may be worth trying some 1 reps maybe once a month and see how your strengths coming on...


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mate, your a fountain of knowledge! Thanks a lot i will mix it up a bit in the coming weeks and hopefully get some good progression!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

No problem fella thanks and reps for me and im happy helping anyone 

Have wrote a load of stuff up on my ow journal you may be intrested in..go take a look :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Reps once i've spread the love mate. Muscle soreness is pretty extreme but really enjoying it in some wierd sadistic way. Havent felt this sore for a long time, but rest day today anyway so gonna chill out, eat some meat and relax before shift tonight. Is this DOMS that i'm experiencing?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

I aint botherd bout the reps mate im just messing lol..

Yep its just some DOMS pal..tis a good thing means you been working hard. If I tense my biceps today they cramp up and hurt,thats from last night.

Remember your hitting muscles from diffrent angles and youl be using small stabiliser muscles you didnt know you had 

If you mix your rep ranges up aswell itl cause the same thing as your tendons,joints and then muscles feel that extra weight.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just done shoulders and legs, tried to mix up the rep range a little and was happy as i upped the weights on some movements.

Shoulder press - 22kg 5x5

Upright row - 40kg 5x5

Shoulder row - 16kg 3x8

Lat raises - 8kg 3x10

Front raises (Bar) 17.5 3x10

Squat 45kg 3x12

Leg press 160kg 5x5

Leg extentions 45kg 3x10

Leg curls 65kg 3x8

Diet is still on point, been strict all week and hitting my 3200 cal every day. Cardio to be done over the weekend.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Looks better mate :thumbup1:

Only thing id change is the reps on your squats with the leg press. For your goals (powerlifting intrests) i think its good doing the lower 5x5 type stuff. Try your 5 reps for the overhead press (like you did tonight), squats, bench, deadlifts and keep pushing those big lifts.

Then raise the reps as you move through the routine..just like you have done on your shoulder workout tonight 

A good week for you mate, well done on the diet


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Looks better mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Only thing id change is the reps on your squats with the leg press. For your goals (powerlifting intrests) i think its good doing the lower 5x5 type stuff. Try your 5 reps for the overhead press (like you did tonight), squats, bench, deadlifts and keep pushing those big lifts.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, really enjoyed this week in the gym. I think the tweaks that you have recommended to my program should work out great too 

With the squats the reson i went 3x12 was because i was using the heaviest bar at my gym and felt good for the reps. Would you suggest just changin th order in that case so i'm leg pressing heaviest first?

I see the cardio is going well in your journal mate. Keep it up, its boring as hell but it pays off!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bent over row - 45kg 5x5

Seated row (narrow grip) 63kg 3x5, 56 2x5

Cable row (V handle) - 75kg 3x10

Lat pull down - 49kg 3x12

Wide grip pull ups (suck at these!) - bodyweight minus 25 3x8

DB Preacher curls - 16kg 3x5, 14kg 2x5

Barbell curls - 30kg 3x5 25kg 2x5

Hammer curls - 14kg 3x10

Incline bench DB curls - 10kg 3x10

Cable curls 35 3x8 (really slowed down on the decent, up for 1 down for 4)

Was nice to get back to lifting weights after a weekend of cardio!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chest and tris today. Was a bit naughty and had a dominos last night, but I didn't cheat over the weekend at all and me and the missus both have a week off work so I'm not gonna beat myself up about it. Plus our cat managed to open the pizza box and eat the left overs last night so back on the healthy diet today!

Incline db chest press - 24kg 5x5

Bench - 45kg 5x5

Flyes - 12kg 3x10

Cable crossovers - 12.5kg 3x8

Machine press - 63kg 3x10

Overhead tricep extention - 24kg 5x5

Dips - bodyweight minus 10kg 5x5

Skullcrushers - 25kg 3x8

Single arm reverse cable pulldowns - 25kg 3x12

Felt knackered by the end of session today but really pumped. Reduced the volume slightly and really happy with pb on incline chest press!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice looking workouts pal, good mix there and covering all bases. Keep pushing those big 5 rep lifts but dont let yourself take it easy with the high reps each. Still try to push your 12 rep weight up aswell.

Well done for the pb mate keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey BBB, thanks for the encouragement. More pb's coming up, as I've increased the weight in the last 2 weeks I have a feeling I wasn't pushing myself enough before.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Definatly on the right track though pal :thumbup1:

Have a think how you did last week at a certain lift and if you feel you couldve done more then have a think what you think you can do.. Then get on here and let us know what your going for, make a note of it and then get the encouragement and go for it. You should be thinking about lifting it the day before,get it in your head youl do it..and you will!

You know I train at higher reps but just before xmas I decided to see how heavy I could go. Was talking bout it for a week before on my journal, evryone got behind me and I flat benched 175kg..a pb for me.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mate, benching 175 is incredible, that really is some serious weight! I will set some goals for myself for the coming weeks then people on here can give me a kick up the a55 if I'm not hitting them.

Here is my shoulder and legs session from yesterday, a few pb's too 

Shoulder press - 24kg 5x5 (pb)

Upright row - 40kg 5x5

Shoulder row - 18kg 3x8

Lat raises - 8kg 3x10

Front raises (Bar) 17.5 3x10

Leg press 170kg 5x5 (pb)

Squat 45kg 5x5

Leg extentions 50kg 3x8

Leg curls 65kg 3x10

I felt really strong this week, probably helped as I have had a few days off and felt really rested. Payday was yesterday too so I have filled the freezer with really good nutritious food for the coming month


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Gone quiet mate hope alls good and your training well!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey BBB,hope your well, i've been a bit slack with updating as we have been decorating the house the last couple of days and went down to wales on the weekend. Workouts going really well though thanks.

My workout on Monday

Bent over row - 45kg 5x5 (struggled on these)

Seated row (narrow grip) 63kg 4x5, 56 1x5

Cable row (V handle) - 75kg 3x10

Lat pull down - 49kg 3x12

Wide grip pull ups - bodyweight minus 25 3x8

DB Preacher curls - 16kg 3x5, 14kg 2x5

Barbell curls - 30kg 5x5

Hammer curls - 14kg 3x10

Incline bench DB curls - 10kg 3x10

Cable curls 35 3x8

Todays workout -

Incline db chest press - 26kg 2x5 (pb) 24kg 3x5

Bench - 45kg 5x5

Flyes - 12kg 3x8

Cable crossovers - 12.5kg 1x8 10kg 2x8

Machine press - 63kg 3x10

Overhead tricep extention - 26kg 5x5 (pb)

Dips - bodyweight minus 10kg 3x8

Skullcrushers - 25kg 3x8

Single arm reverse cable pulldowns - 25kg 3x10

Tricep pulldowns - 35kg 2x8

The weight seems to be steadily increasing as does mine, I weighed myself yesterday and was 170lb. This is an increase of 7.5lb in 6 weeks, which i'm happy with as if anything my bodyfat seems to of decreased slightly. My diet is going well and i've discovered sweet potato! I'm not sure how i've gone through life without it, it tastes great!

Do you think my gains are respectable? I'm not quite sure what i should be aiming for?!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey pal good to see your still with us 

7.5lbs in 6 weeks natural is an awesome gain mate, no doubts about it well done. If your feeling like the bodyfat and water is going down at the same time then your doing something right and definatly gotta be gaining muscle. Seems the diet is doing the trick..oh and mate sweet potato is legendary, once you discover it then plain old spuds dont cut it anymore 

Your training sessions look very good now aswell, a nice mix of strength and muscle building. Your pushing those 5 reps sets and hitting pbs and thats what you have to keep doing to psuh your strength up. The other variety and angles your hitting later on look good.

Hows your energy in the gym mate, ok? Do you take anything pre-workout?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers mate, I feel that in the last few weeks my progress has been better than ever and my muscles feel harder than before and its nice because the missus has noticed too! I'm currently not taking any pre workout supps as i have discovered i'm pretty sensitive to stims and as i work nights it can disrupt my sleep in the day. Saying that sometimes i will have a cup of coffee half an hour before.

Is there anything that you use that you find beneficial? I do find that sometimes I start to get fatigued half way through my workout, but wasnt sure if it was a mental thing as i have days when i feel full of energy. Maybe I should look into non caffinated pre workouts?

How is your cycle going mate? I see you are doing well in your blog.

Thanks again for the motivation and advice mate, i'm off to have dinner, sweet potato and steak!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

If the missus is noticing mate then that can only lead to good things 

I dont use many sups really. I do use caffiene an hour pre workout but I manage to sleep fine after it. When I was bulking alot I used to put a few scoops of dextrose ( a kg is very cheap) into a bottle of water..helped me power through.

I use melatonin (biovea.com) for sleep. Cheap and very effective for a good deep sleep, iv used it when iv driven nights and it helps alot.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like you're cracking on really good mate keep necking the food and making the most of newbie gains welldone!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool mate, i will have a look at melatonin, could be beneficial as my sleep is precious!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers Wardy, thanks for checking in, loving the newbie gains! Hope your prep for comp is going well!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cheers Wardy, thanks for checking in, loving the newbie gains! Hope your prep for comp is going well!


Yeah mate cant beat newbie gains mine have started to slow abit :cursing: Comp prep has consisted of doing no training and just resting up but ive lost about 2.5kg so I'm sitting just about the 82.5kg I need to be


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I suppose we cant be newbie's forever! Great job mate, have a good couple of days rest them smash it on the weekend. I will check in to your journal and look forward to checking out the vids of your comp! Good luck mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shoulder and legs session yesterday -

Shoulder press - 24kg 4x6

Upright row - 40kg 5x5

Shoulder row - 18kg 3x8

Lat raises - 8kg 3x8

Front raises (Bar) 17.5 3x10

Leg press 170kg 5x5

Squat 45kg 5x5

Leg extentions 50kg 1x10 2x8

Leg curls 65kg 2x10 1x8

Legs felt really sore after, still a wee bit stiff today! Ran out if steam a bit by the end.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am toying with the idea of a rest week this week as I feel knackered. I have worked out every week since the first week of October so may have burned myself out. This coupled with working nights and decorating the house on my days off has left me feeling pretty lethargic.

I know one week won't harm my progress too much but I feel smaller after 4 days off already! Really was happy with the weight progressing too and don't want to take a backwards step. Decisions decisions...... A bit of kip first I think, then I will decide properly.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> I am toying with the idea of a rest week this week as I feel knackered. I have worked out every week since the first week of October so may have burned myself out. This coupled with working nights and decorating the house on my days off has left me feeling pretty lethargic.
> 
> I know one week won't harm my progress too much but I feel smaller after 4 days off already! Really was happy with the weight progressing too and don't want to take a backwards step. Decisions decisions...... A bit of kip first I think, then I will decide properly.


Its all in the head mate you're not smaller  and if you havent had a rest since October your body is screaming out for it so I would just take the rest. First session back you'll feel like an animal as you are so fresh and rested!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Your bang on I think Wardy. I'm gonna rest until Monday then get back to smashing it. Cheers for the advice mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back in the gym today and I can not wait! I think the weeks rest has done me the world of good. Very motivated right now!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back and bi's -

Bent over row - 40kg 5x5

Wide grip pull ups bodyweight minus 20 3x8

Seated row (narrow grip) 56kg 4x5 63kg 1x5

Cable row (V handle) - 75kg 3x8

Lat pulldown 42kg 3x10

Incline bench DB curls - 10kg 3x8

Barbell curls - 30kg 5x5

DB Preacher curls - 14kg 5x5

Hammer curls - 14kg 3x10


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Alright Jay..catching back up again mate after last week.

Looking good still in here. The weeks rest was definatly needed so was a good shout to take it off..and now your back at it again :thumbup1:

Nice workout today mate, weights still going up on the big lifts?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers BBB, Yeah i feel great after the weeks rest and had a really good session today. The weight was slightly down on 2 weeks ago but i'm planning to be lifting just as heavy next week and try and hit some pb's. I am also considering joining an amateur boxing club and training there on wednesdays. I have heard its top notch cardio but i am slightly worried it may be detrimental to my weight training. What do you reckon mate?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Everythingin moderation mate..again it depends on your goals. Boxing is awesome cardio wise, it takes alot to go through round after round. As a change (when i didnt weigh as much as i do now) i used to do 3 minute rounds on a heavy bag..and it used to kill me..laying into it non stop for 3 mins left you gasping for air. Boxing training will probably do alot of circuit style training, maybe just bag or ring work if your there 1 night though.

Youl burn alot of calories and your also working those muscles..arms, core, legs etc so will affect your recovery. Boxers are usually in great lean shape, due to the high volume cardio style workouts.

If you enjoy it then go for it mate  Can always try it and see how it affects your normal heavy lifting and go from there..maybe youl like it enough that youl change the way your train outside of it. Whatever keeps you hungry mate.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Everythingin moderation mate..again it depends on your goals. Boxing is awesome cardio wise, it takes alot to go through round after round. As a change (when i didnt weigh as much as i do now) i used to do 3 minute rounds on a heavy bag..and it used to kill me..laying into it non stop for 3 mins left you gasping for air. Boxing training will probably do alot of circuit style training, maybe just bag or ring work if your there 1 night though.
> 
> Youl burn alot of calories and your also working those muscles..arms, core, legs etc so will affect your recovery. Boxers are usually in great lean shape, due to the high volume cardio style workouts.
> 
> If you enjoy it then go for it mate  Can always try it and see how it affects your normal heavy lifting and go from there..maybe youl like it enough that youl change the way your train outside of it. Whatever keeps you hungry mate.


Yeah, i will make sure i have a complete rest day after boxing training tomorrow, gonna train chest and tri's today and then hit shoulders and legs on friday. It's something that i've always wanted to try so should be good!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chest and Tri's -

Incline db chest press - 26kg 1x5 24kg 4x5

Bench - 45kg 5x5

Flyes - 12kg 3x10

Cable crossovers - 10kg 3x8

Overhead tricep extention - 24kg 5x5

Dips - bodyweight minus 20kg 5x5

Skullcrushers - 25kg 3x8

Tricep pulldown - 35kg 3x8

Single arm reverse cable pulldowns - 20kg 3x8

Felt good today and may actually be on the way to developing some chest muscles! Spoke to the guy that runs the boxing club and going for my first session tomorrow @ 7. Told the missus and her reply was "please dont get beaten up". She so supportive!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck with the boxing mate I'm looking at getting down a local club myself I wanna do muay thai but I don't wanna end up with fcked knee or foot and put me out of training so I might opt for boxing instead! Lemme know how you get on


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good luck with the boxing mate I'm looking at getting down a local club myself I wanna do muay thai but I don't wanna end up with fcked knee or foot and put me out of training so I might opt for boxing instead! Lemme know how you get on


Cheers mate, I will do! I competed in muay thai for a couple of years when I was younger and loved it but got distracted by things and gave it up. I know i will regret it if I dont try boxing though so gonna go for it and see what happens!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good shout for the boxing mate sounds something you gotta do so go for it.

Quick thought for your triceps workout pal..close grip benches..heavy ones. They will reall bring on strength in your triceps and help your flat bench


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good shout for the boxing mate sounds something you gotta do so go for it.
> 
> Quick thought for your triceps workout pal..close grip benches..heavy ones. They will reall bring on strength in your triceps and help your flat bench


Thanks BBB, I will add those in next week, would you suggest those instead of skullcrushers maybe? Or should i just do them as an extra exercise?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Thanks BBB, I will add those in next week, would you suggest those instead of skullcrushers maybe? Or should i just do them as an extra exercise?


Was just a thought mate, may help you 

Yeah id add them in place of skullcrushers in that routine,and do them 1st or 2nd excercise so your tris are fresh as possible.

Your overheads and reverse pushdowns are plenty cover for the lost skullcrushes mate id say.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice early shoulder and legs session.

Shoulder press - 22kg 4x6

Upright row - 40kg 5x5

Shoulder row - 16kg 3x8

Lat raises - 8kg 3x8

Front raises (Bar) 17.5kg 3x10

Leg press 160kg 5x5

Squat 45kg 5x5

Leg extentions 45kg 3x8

Leg curls 65kg 3x10

Weights were slightly down from a couple of weeks ago. Kinda expected that though after week off and working out straight after night shift.

After debating whether or not boxing was something i wanted to do, i have actually decided to take up kickboxing again. There is a great looking gym in Crawley, the nearest town over from me. They also do wrestling, bjj and most aspects of mma so gonna shoot over there in 2 weeks as I have a week off work. Really looking forward to getting back into it, and think it will be great for my general fitness alongside my weight training!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You're not toooo far from me actually mate. But far enough that I can't come and join with ya  My mate wants to do boxing but I wanna do Muay Thai and BJJ but would rather join up with a mate cause Ima wuss. Might just give boxing a go for a while see how I get on then have abit more confidence to move over to other stuff. I'm carrying far too much weight on my legs/ass for boxing though :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah that's a pity your not closer mate, I know Aldershott well as I grew up in Haslemere and used to work for a fencing company that did all the council stuff around Farnham and Aldershott. My mate lives close to the stadium too so i've had a few lively nights out and ended up in Tiffany's! Classy gaff that!

I've been trying to pursuade my mates for ages but they are all slack and most dont even work out. Think i will have to go on my own and hope they dont beat up the new boy.

Great new avi mate, i wouldnt say your carrying too much weight


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Yeah that's a pity your not closer mate, I know Aldershott well as I grew up in Haslemere and used to work for a fencing company that did all the council stuff around Farnham and Aldershott. My mate lives close to the stadium too so i've had a few lively nights out and ended up in Tiffany's! Classy gaff that!
> 
> I've been trying to pursuade my mates for ages but they are all slack and most dont even work out. Think i will have to go on my own and hope they dont beat up the new boy.
> 
> Great new avi mate, i wouldnt say your carrying too much weight


hahahaha small world ay thats funny you've been tiffanys yeah real classy establishment my mates on the door there they've got an upstairs 'BnB' too not sure about the girls there though :lol:

I'm gna start boxing in Aldershot next week only thing puts me off I know its gonna be fulla pikeys I knew as kids all gonna wanna have a go at me but fckit bring it on!! Blackeyes in the office aint a good look too but lets hope we can both avoid getting hit  I just wanna hit the bag and do some light sparring really. I bought myself a speed skipping rope today not gonna bother running get in the way of my weight training too much.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Great new avi mate, i wouldnt say your carrying too much weight


 :wub: :wub: i thought the same tho mate..



Wardy21 said:


> hahahaha small world ay thats funny you've been tiffanys yeah real classy establishment my mates on the door there they've got an upstairs 'BnB' too not sure about the girls there though :lol:


Sounds intresting 

Iv been to a few of them places in my time..maybe :rolleye:

Looking good in here mate, dont worry bout the weights being down itl only be because your done in from the night shifts. Youl be back in business next week pal. Good luck with the kickboxing, wish id done something like that when i was alot younger.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back and bi's -

Bent over row - 40kg 5x5

Wide grip pull ups bodyweight minus 20 3x8

Seated row (narrow grip) 56kg 3x5 63kg 2x5

Cable row (V handle) - 80kg 3x8

Lat pulldown 42kg 3x10

Incline bench DB curls - 12kg 3x8

Barbell curls - 30kg 5x5

DB Preacher curls - 16kg 5x5

Hammer curls - 16kg 3x8

Cable curls - 30kg 3x10

Abs (Yes I actually worked them today!) -

Ball crunches - 3x12

Leg raises - 3x12

Plank - Hold for 45s x3

Really good session today. Weights are up and some of the heaviest I have lifted. Diet is still on point and the 3200 cals I'm consuming seem to be about right for my goals. I did two sessions of cardio over the weekend, swimming on Saturday and a light session of bike, treadmill and xtrainer on Sunday with the missus. Night off tonight so gonna cook fish for her and she can have a few drinks whilst I have green tea. If she's drunk enough maybe I will even get lucky!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice looking workout there mate, nice mix of excercises and well done for upping the weight!

And top marks for doing abs lol your similar to me :laugh:

Fingers crossed youl get more cardio tonight


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers mate, no excuses now, i've gotta hit my abs every week! I have neglected working them for too long!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cheers mate, no excuses now, i've gotta hit my abs every week! I have neglected working them for too long!


If I can do them mate im sure you can lol im sure yours show better than mine already :laugh:

Hope you got lucky and hit some cardio with the mrs last night fella


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> If I can do them mate im sure you can lol im sure yours show better than mine already :laugh:
> 
> Hope you got lucky and hit some cardio with the mrs last night fella


lol, Yeah mate, great session of cardio thanks! I didnt even have to get her drunk! lol


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chest and Tri session this morning. We have an Olympic bar in our gym now so I can really push on and put up the weight on my bench and will probably be worth adding deads  Still no rack for squating tho and no spotter so i'm too nervous to try much heavier on that front 

Bench Press - 60kg 3x6

- 70kg 1x6 (Really happy with this as I had never lifted more than 45kg before)

Incline DB press - 24kg 4x6

DB Flyes - 12kg 3x8

Cable crossovers - 10kg 3x12

Overhead DB extension - 24kg 5x5

Closegrip bench - 30kg 4x6

Dips - bodyweight minus 20kg 3x8

Tricep pulldown - 35kg 3x8

Reverse cable pulldowns - 20kg 3x8

Loved today's session and felt really happy with what I achieved. Still got a long way to go before I'm hitting big weights but feel I've made more progress in the last 2 months that I had in the 2 years before. :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great session mate smashing PBs!! Hows your eating been??


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers Wardy mate! Eating has been spot on thanks. I am still hitting over 200g -230g protein every day, similar grams of carbs and my fats are about 150g (mostly from evoo). Aiming for 3200 cals each day. Having one cheat day a week also. Eating a lot of chicken and fish and about 100g of protein come from shakes every day. Trying to keep carbs low gi, so lots of sweet potato and wholegrain rice and plenty of fruit and veg.

Going to put an order in with Westin Gormet as the price on their meat looks really good and it should be a lot better quality than the supermarket stuff i'm buying at the moment. Will treat myself to some of their steaks on Friday as it's payday


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just having a catchup mate..

Awesome stuff on the weights once again..your flying at the min fella..keep it up. Thats a huge increase on the bench :thumb:

Dont be worrying about what big weights are..its all relevant really. I can bench a decent weight, but i should be able to do more..theres always room to improve 

Good stuff with the eating mate, very strict and clean and your sticking to it so well done you.

Have a good weekend pal


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers mate, I think I have a program which seems to really work now  Your bench is huge mate, but I suppose its the challenge of still trying to improve and get even better is what makes training so addictive. I've increasingly found that if i'm not training, I'm thinking about training and what I can do differently.

Placed an order with Westin Gormet yesterday so got some nice looking meat coming on Tuesday. Got some more Impact whey deluxe coming from MP coming and ordered some digestive aid supplement too so hopefully that should combat the bloat I sometimes suffer from due to the extra calories I'm eating. Gonna grab some melatonin off the site you recommended and I should be set for the month! Shoulders and legs session today, will get a good breakfast in me and then smash it!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shoulder press - 24kg 3x6 22kg 1x6

Upright row - 40kg 5x5

Shoulder row - 18kg 3x8

Lat raises - 8kg 3x8

Front raises (Bar) 17.5kg 3x10

Leg press 150kg 1x5, 160kg 4x5

Squat 45kg 5x5

Leg extentions 45kg 3x8

Leg curls 65kg 3x8,

Pretty good session today. I think that having 2 days rest between my chest and tri's day and shoulder and legs day suits me best. I feel a lot stronger having that extra days rest and can still do a cardio day in between without it affecting me too much. Had my cheat meal yesterday at Frankie and Benny's, so back to healthy eating today. Fish for lunch, and spicy chicken and homemade sweet potato wedges for dinner.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cardio yesterday consisted of 20mins on the x trainer, 20 mins on the treadmill and 20 mins in the pool. I find I have to really get myself up for cardio and it definately isnt something I enjoy. Luckily it was back to the Iron today!

Back and bi's -

Bent over row - 40kg 5x5

Seated row (narrow grip) 56kg 3x5 63kg 2x5

Cable row (V handle) - 75kg 3x8

Lat pulldown 42kg 3x10

Incline bench DB curls - 12kg 3x8

Barbell curls - 30kg 4x6

DB Preacher curls - 16kg 5x5

Hammer curls - 16kg 3x8

Cable curls - 30kg 3x10

Wide grip pull ups bodyweight minus 25 4x6

I had to my pullups at the end as there was a couple of lads that spent about 30mins on the chin assist machine. I really struggled with them today, but I guess it's because my muscles were fatigued from the previous exercises. Highlights the benefits of doing them early on though, I suppose.

All in all happy with my session, Preacher and dumbell curls felt really strong and easier than last week.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Diet looks good mate and its a credit to your commitment that payday treat is some good quality meat :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Diet looks good mate and its a credit to your commitment that payday treat is some good quality meat :lol:


Cheers Wardy mate, I don't lead a very exciting life anymore, but i do love good food! lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cheers Wardy mate, I don't lead a very exciting life anymore, but i do love good food! lol


Gotta love the quality foods mate! The less exciting your life is the more training you can do


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chest and Tri's today,

Bench Press - 60kg 2x8, 70kg 1x6, 60kg 1x6

Incline DB press - 24kg 4x6

DB Flyes - 12kg 3x8

Cable crossovers - 10kg 3x12

Overhead DB extension - 24kg 5x5

Closegrip bench - 30kg 4x6

Dips - bodyweight minus 20kg 2x12

Tricep pulldown - 35kg 3x8

Reverse cable pulldowns - 20kg 3x12

Abs -Ball crunches - 3x12

Leg raises 3x12

Plank 45s x3

Was hoping to bang out a few more reps on my bench at 70kg but didnt feel like I had the strength today, I may start on 70kg next week and attempt 5x5 with that weight. Still felt like a really good session though. Have a couple of days off work now, so gonna relax, eat well and try and get some more decorating done.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Looking good in here fella!

Next week id do exactly what your thinking on your bench..do a light warm up or 2 then go straight into 70kg. Im sure youl be able to do 5x5 with that mate.

Did you get your meat delivered yet or any of your other stuff?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Looking good in here fella!
> 
> Next week id do exactly what your thinking on your bench..do a light warm up or 2 then go straight into 70kg. Im sure youl be able to do 5x5 with that mate.
> 
> Did you get your meat delivered yet or any of your other stuff?


Cheers mate, I will do that definately next week. Got my protein and digestive supplements from mp yesterday and meat will be here today so I will be dining on steak tonight  Just about to order the melatonin.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shoulder and legs session today and really happy with how it went.

Shoulder press - 24kg 4x6

Upright row - 40kg 5x5

Shoulder row - 16kg 3x8

Lat raises - 10kg 3x8

Front raises (Bar) 17.5kg 3x10

Leg press 160kg 5x5

Squat 45kg 3x12

Leg extentions 50kg 3x8

Leg curls 72kg 3x8,

Managed to increase the weights for my legs session and felt strong throughout.

Loving the meat from Westin Gormet that i ordered, the chicken breasts are huge and incredibly tasty and dont shrink at all when cooked. 8oz gormet burger for dinner, havent tasted them yet, should be good though! Havent had any problems getting my calories in since my order came! Have increased my protein intake to above 250g.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work now stick 60kg on the squat bar and hit 5x5 

Ohhhhhh you've really tempted me to make an order with WG now! Is the chicken really better than supermarket stuff noticeably? And bigger fillets too?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mate i would do the 60kg, it's just getting it from the floor to my shoulders that really worries me, maybe i should just man up and go for it :laugh:

WG are amazing mate, the chicken breasts come out at 250g, so they are nearly twice the size as the supermarket ones and they have a really good selection of other meats too. I spent £75 quid and got 6kg chicken, 1kg turkey, 8 fat pork loin steaks, 10 8oz beef burgers, 4 lamb burgers, 8 sausages and 2 8oz steaks. Cant fault what i've tasted so far!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ahhh right you gotta clean it and put it behind ya head? That could prove abit dangerous :lol: how about making some homemade stands? Have you got a bench? Prop it up with loads of books thats what I do in my garage.

Your meat sounds awesome :lol: I'm very temptedddddd


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to persuade the other half to convert our garage in to a gym, I've gotta bench but i would need squat rack and a olympic weight set as i only have db's at the moment.

I reckon I havent spent anymore money on that meat than i would at tesco anyway and the taste is so much better and they always seem to be doing deals. Trust me mate you wont regret it :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

You can pick up bits of kit off ebay mate for good money if you keep watching out for it something will pop up..or what bout advertising a wanted ad on here someone may be upgrading and changing kit..

Good stuff with WG mate always hear good things bout them. My mate a the butchers does me a good deal on my meat but might try them for a change. Supermarket meat is sh1t especialy chicken thats water injected :no:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah mate, i have been keeping my eye out on ebay, gotta clear a load of [email protected] out first that the other half seems intent on keeping!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm debating kitting out my garage with some gym kit too. Even if you invest quite a bit of money on some decent kit it'll be cheaper in the long run (tell the mrs that too)


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm debating kitting out my garage with some gym kit too. Even if you invest quite a bit of money on some decent kit it'll be cheaper in the long run (tell the mrs that too)


Yeah that's my thinking, id love a rack or power cage and some decent oly weights and it would be great to be able to just walk to my garage and work out too.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Having an extra rest day today as I worked last night and didnt finish until late this morning. No cardio on the weekend as we were pretty busy. My diet was a bit slacker on the weekend also. Had a monstorous dominos on saturday for lunch, Half a stuffed crust house special, portion of ribs and chicken kickers, garlic bread, cookies with ice cream and waffles, it was great! I had a chinese yesterday but back to being strict today. Gonna take the dog out for a run today and back in the gym tomorrow morning after a good nights sleep


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Gotta love them family meals for 1 pal :lol:

Its just extra calories to fuel this weeks pb busting gym sessions anyhow mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> My diet was a bit slacker on the weekend also. Had a monstorous dominos on saturday for lunch, Half a stuffed crust house special, portion of ribs and chicken kickers, garlic bread, cookies with ice cream and waffles, it was great! I had a chinese yesterday


Oh only a bit slacker then :lol: like barny says more kcals for this weeks heavy poundages!!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back in the gym this morning and fueled by this weekends calories. Had good energy (must have been all that pizza) 

Back and Bi's

Pull-ups - Bodyweight -25kg 4x6

Bent over row - 45kg 5x5

Seated row (narrow grip) 56kg 3x5 63kg 2x5

Cable row (V handle) - 75kg 3x8

Lat pulldown 42kg 3x10

Incline bench DB curls - 12kg 3x8

Barbell curls - 30kg 4x6

DB Preacher curls - 16kg 5x5

Hammer curls - 16kg 3x8

Cable curls - 30kg 3x12

Pretty happy with that, I added 5kg to my bent over row and felt pretty good lifting it. All the other weights the same as last week, but managed to squeeze out some more reps and felt more controlled with the weights I was lifting. Diet was back on track yesterday, big bench day tomorrow, I'm aiming for that 70kg 5x5!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chest and Tri's today, My aim was to hit 70kg 5x5, unfortunately my strength failed on my second set at 4 reps. I'm still happy as I got out more reps than I have before with 70kg. Think it's gonna take a few weeks to build up to my goal but i will get there!

Bench Press - 20kg 2x8 (Warm up), 70kg 1x5, 1x4, 60kg 3x5

Incline DB press - 24kg 3x6 22kg 1x6

DB Flyes - 12kg 3x8

Cable crossovers - 10kg 3x8

Overhead DB extension - 24kg 5x5

Closegrip bench - 35kg 4x6

Dips - bodyweight minus 20kg 3x8

Reverse cable pulldowns - 20kg 3x12 Drop set on last set


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Goopd effort mate. If I were you I'd drop to 60kg for 5x5 and add 2.5kg a week - 4 weeks time you'll hit 70 for 5x5


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Goopd effort mate. If I were you I'd drop to 60kg for 5x5 and add 2.5kg a week - 4 weeks time you'll hit 70 for 5x5


Good shout this by wardy for you Jay mate..great effort hitting 70kg that 1st set tho.

Maybe drop it back til you can do 5x5 with 60 or maybe 65..im sure youl manage it with that mate.

Stick at it mate,up it slowly like wardy says and the gains will keep coming. Never let it do your head in


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers lads, top advice as always. There is one problem as the smallest plates we have are 5kg. Should I drop to 60kg 5x5, increase the reps on 60kg first then go to 65kg, or keep with 5x5 rep range and go to 65 when i feel strong enough? Also as they only have 5kg plates, will it matter that there will be more weight on one side of the bar? :confused1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cheers lads, top advice as always. There is one problem as the smallest plates we have are 5kg. Should I drop to 60kg 5x5, increase the reps on 60kg first then go to 65kg, or keep with 5x5 rep range and go to 65 when i feel strong enough? Also as they only have 5kg plates, will it matter that there will be more weight on one side of the bar? :confused1:


only 5kg plates what kinda gym is that!! no no no don't put an extra 5kg on 1 side whatever ya do :lol: In that case that does limit you a lot. You could have another crack at 5x5 on 70 next week but as you failed on second set its very unlikely you will hit 5x5 next week. I would personally work on getting more reps out on 60 in that case...Maybe go for 3 or 4 x 8 then 10 then 12 by which time 5x5 on 70 should be easy. Can't carry on doing 5x5 on 60 forever or you won't make a lot of progress..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> only 5kg plates what kinda gym is that!! no no no don't put an extra 5kg on 1 side whatever ya do :lol: In that case that does limit you a lot. You could have another crack at 5x5 on 70 next week but as you failed on second set its very unlikely you will hit 5x5 next week. I would personally work on getting more reps out on 60 in that case...Maybe go for 3 or 4 x 8 then 10 then 12 by which time 5x5 on 70 should be easy. Can't carry on doing 5x5 on 60 forever or you won't make a lot of progress..


Great advice here mate again! Work them reps up with 60 and when you drop back to 5x5 with 70 youl pi55 it.

And for fcuk sake dont put extra weight on 1 end,unless your filming it for us :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lmfao, I think I will drop back to 60kg and up the reps as suggested (with equal weight on each side of the bar :tongue: )

Thanks for clearing that up lads, i would have looked like a right pr1ck trying to balance it! :laugh:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shoulders and legs day. I switched it up with my legs and hit high reps as I fancied a bit of a change today.

Shoulder press - 24kg 4x6

Upright row - 40kg 5x5

Shoulder row - 16kg 3x8

Lat raises - 10kg 2x8, 8kg 1x8

Front raises (Bar) 17.5kg 3x10

Leg press 160kg 3x12

Squat 45kg 4x12

Leg extentions 50kg 2x12, 45kg 1x12

Leg curls 70kg 2x12, 63kg 1x12

Will be doing cardio and abs on the weekend and gonna try and keep my diet pretty clean as I had a shocker last weekend.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

How was the weekends diet? Mine was shocking as usual :lol:

Some good volume in that last session mate I'd do squats before leg press though. Partly cause squat is more of a technical lift and its nice to not already be fatigued when doing them but also because its easier to go to failure on leg press after squatting think it would work better forya.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Diet was actually really good mate (Not trying to make you feel guilty, honest!) My other half is training for a 10k run so did a bit of cardio and she is eating clean too. Then we went to my rents for Dinner on Sunday and my old dear's on a diet so that was also healthy. Good advice on the squats and thanks for explaining why its better that way. I do try and do them that way normally, not sure why I changed it last week?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back and Bi's

Pull-ups - Bodyweight -20kg 4x6

Bent over row - 45kg 5x5

Seated row (narrow grip) 56kg 4x5 63kg 1x5

Cable row (V handle) - 75kg 3x8

Lat pulldown 42kg 3x10

Incline bench DB curls - 12kg 3x8

Barbell curls - 30kg 4x6 (Will try and go to 35kg next week as i felt good with these)

DB Preacher curls - 16kg 5x5

Hammer curls - 16kg 3x8

Cable curls - 30kg 3x10

Pretty happy, no increase in weight from last week, apart from on pull-ups. Have more control with the weights I'm lifting now though and will look to improve barbell curls next week.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right I know Ima powerlifting wannabe and don't do bicep work but thats too much mate! Two exercises is enough especially after pullups, cable rows and seated rows.

Not sure if you've seen this mate but watch Dorian Yates (ex Mr Olympia winner) chest and biceps session. Shows its about intensity and not volume.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Your right mate, I'm probably overtraining them as I feel they are my weakest bodypart, I need to get in my mind that less is more with this. I will reduce it down next week and see how that works.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chest and Tri's

Bench Press - 20kg 2x8 (Warm up), 60kg 5x5

Incline DB press - 24kg 3x6 22kg 1x6

DB Flyes - 12kg 3x8

Cable crossovers - 10kg 3x8

Overhead DB extension - 24kg 5x5

Closegrip bench - 35kg 4x6

Dips - bodyweight minus 20kg 3x8

Reverse cable pulldowns - 20kg 3x10

I have dropped tricep pulldowns as I was concerned with too much volume, thinking maybe I should be doing my dips earlier on in my session, possibly straight after cable crossovers? :confused1: I try and keep my intensity pretty high, so only 30-45s between exercises, workout is taking about an hour.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought you were gonna try hit more reps on the bench now mate? :lol: Right next week go for 3 x 8 on 60kg!! If you get it week after go for 3 x 10 then 3 x 12. Once you hit 3 x 12 you'll be good to crack 70kg for 5x5 I reckon.

The way I'd personally do that workout is bench, incline DBs, dips, then the pec work eg flys cross overs to finish off and hit chest.

I'd get rid of close grip and the other tricep work its overkill just concentrate on more intensity and power on the rest. Dips are a big mass exercise do them unassisted after the bench and incline DBs and smash out as many reps sets as you can.

Just what I'd do mate cause you don't need 3 bench movements in one session and triceps should be worked well after 2 bench movements and dips...maaaaaaybe just do some cable pulldowns for tris after dips if you really want but thats it!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool, so get rid of closegrip and DB extensions. Hopefully this will help with the dips. Nice one mate, this should take my workouts to around 45-50mins now. Will up the intensity.

Next week 3x8 60kg, no problems!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Right, first update in a couple of days. I missed a session last week as I was doing some overtime on nights, but have had a wage increase at work so happy days 

Diet was a bit crap as missus took me out for dinner and decided to bake cakes, but back to being strict today.

Back and Bi's -

Bent over row - 45kg 5x5

Pullups - bodyweight minus 15 5x5

Seated row - 63kg 2x6, 56kg 2x6

V handle row - 75kg 3x8

Lat pulldown - 49kg 2x8, 42kg 1x8

Preacher Curls - 16kg 5x5

Barbell curls - 30kg 3x6, 35kg 2x6


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

salary increase is good  Where doya work matey?

workout looks better keep taking weight off the pullups till you can do some sets unassisted only fat bitches do pullups assisted :whistling:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers Wardy, I will work hard on those pullups, I dont wanna be a fat bitch :laugh:

I am a nightime supervisor at a 24hr forecourt mate, hardly living the dream, but it pays the bills and gives me time to train in the day.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cheers Wardy, I will work hard on those pullups, I dont wanna be a fat bitch :laugh:
> 
> I am a nightime supervisor at a 24hr forecourt mate, hardly living the dream, but it pays the bills and gives me time to train in the day.


Next week mate do pullups unassisted first exercise of your workout. Go for 3 sets x failure even if you only get say 3,2,1 keep working on em you'll soon be smashing out 3 sets of 8 

Yeah mate thats all that counts gotta boring office job myself :sleeping:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool, I will hit them first.

I was an office b1tch before I got this job so i understand how boring it is mate. To be fair not many people get to do a job they enjoy and there isnt much out there at the moment. Plus I've had some shocking jobs in the past that have been far worse than this one!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cool, I will hit them first.
> 
> I was an office b1tch before I got this job so i understand how boring it is mate. To be fair not many people get to do a job they enjoy and there isnt much out there at the moment. Plus I've had some shocking jobs in the past that have been far worse than this one!


Yep maybe 10% of the population do a job they thoroughly enjoy if that I'm just happy having a pay cheque! Yeah 3 years at House Of Fraser for me was about as bad as it gets middle managers on power trips only good thing was the birds


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Day two of my new improved 'less is more' program.

Chest and Tri's

Bench - Warm up (20kg 2x8) 60kg 3x8 - Was more of a struggle than I thought it would be, but managed to squeeze out the last couple of reps on last set.

Incline DB chest press - 24kg 1x6, 22kg 3x6

Bodyweight dips - 2x8, 1x6 - I was amazed I was able to do this many, v. happy!

Flyes - 12kg 3x8

Cable crossovers - 10kg 3x8

Reverse cable pulldowns - 20kg 3x10

In and out the gym in 45 mins, which has never happened before. Good session :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

A much better looking session mate bet you still felt the pump but you were able to work harder! Next week go 10 on 1st set on bench and see how you do going for 3 x 10 if you go 10,8,7 or whatever keep doing it till you crack 10,10,10


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers mate, Pump was easily as good and I felt my form was stricter and had a better mind to muscle connection also. It's stupid really that I was wasting so much time before and overtraining but I reckon I should be able to really crack on now.

I've added in some reflex creapure to my supplementation, not that I'm expecting much, but us natty's need all the help we can get!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cheers mate, Pump was easily as good and I felt my form was stricter and had a better mind to muscle connection also. It's stupid really that I was wasting so much time before and overtraining but I reckon I should be able to really crack on now.
> 
> I've added in some reflex creapure to my supplementation, not that I'm expecting much, but us natty's need all the help we can get!


Yeah what you did in that workout I would still class as pretty high volume workout which isn't a bad thing but like you say you realise you don't need all the other crap and can focus more on the exercises planned.

Creapure should give you abit of help mate not tried it myself but using creatine atm seems to be helping me get a rep here and there and keeps you full of water which helps training.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ay up fella finally catching up mate had a rough couple of weeks but back on track now..

Wardy has been doing a top notch job with your workouts I see..good stuff 

Reducing the overall volume was the right thing to do you were going crazy mad on them biceps lol.

Chest and tris sesh looked good..you keeping the reps up for abit then going back to 5x5 on the bench? Defo go for 60kg for 10s...

If I could add 1 thing id add a overhead tri movement in somewhere to hit that long head so all bases are covered..maybe just 2 finishing sets at the end..just my opinion from a bodybuilding view pal...


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great to have you back BBB! :thumb: We all have those difficult times mate, hope your back on top form now though buddy.

Yeah Wardy has given me some top advice mate! I will add in overhead extension for two sets at the end mate, just to finish me off, you right tho, was way too much volume before.

Just remember if you need someone to chat to or just vent some frustations drop me a pm. It's least I can do after all the good advice you've given me.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Great to have you back BBB! :thumb: We all have those difficult times mate, hope your back on top form now though buddy.
> 
> Yeah Wardy has given me some top advice mate! I will add in overhead extension for two sets at the end mate, just to finish me off, you right tho, was way too much volume before.
> 
> Just remember if you need someone to chat to or just vent some frustations drop me a pm. It's least I can do after all the good advice you've given me.


Good of you mate cheers!

What's the training today? Diet still looking good pal?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Training was shoulders and legs today mate -

Shoulder press - 24kg 4x6

Upright row - 40kg 5x5

Lat raises - 10kg 3x8

Front raises (Bar) 17.5kg 3x10

Squat 45kg 4x12

Leg press 160kg 1x6, 170kg 2x6, 180kg 1x6 (PB)

Leg extentions 50kg 3x8

Leg curls 70kg 3x8

Felt good today, and really happy with the way legs went especially. Went heaviest yet on Leg press and that was after doing squats first. Think I may be walking a bit funny tomorrow though!

Diet is going well thanks, will be ordering from WG again tomorrow as I have nearly got through all that meat. Gonna order 20kg of chicken this time plus a few other things, definately some steak too. I'm still hitting 3200 cals each day, between 250-300g protein, 150g fats and the rest low GI carbs. Only carbs I eat throughout the week are Sweet potato, brown rice, the ocassional slice of wholemeal bread and fruit and veg. I'm trying to keep my cheating down to one day on the weekend, but have slipped up a bit and slacked off for two recently. Still doing cardio on the weekend to try and keep BF% in check. May increase this as it gets closer to summer, but really dont want it to affect my lifting at the moment, plus I hate it with a passion!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work there mate  Are the scales going up? Whats the BW?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers mate, a bit sore today after yesterday's session!

I'm currently weighing 174lb so up 4lb in about 8 weeks. It doesn't seem much but I'm quite happy with that as I am trying to keep BF% in check. Hopefully now that i've reduced the volume of my workouts that should help.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cheers mate, a bit sore today after yesterday's session!
> 
> I'm currently weighing 174lb so up 4lb in about 8 weeks. It doesn't seem much but I'm quite happy with that as I am trying to keep BF% in check. Hopefully now that i've reduced the volume of my workouts that should help.


1/2 lb a week or 1 kg a month is good going mate. You'll have close to 2 stone in a year at that rate. Like you say best to keep bf in check cause if you have to cut that could hurt your gains a lot being natty.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

If I get close to 2 stone in 12 months I'll be chuffed to be honest mate. I definately dont want to be doing any severe cutting, I like my food too much!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yesterday's workout -

Back and Bi's -

Pull ups - BW - 3x5, 1x4 -

Bent over row - 45kg 5x5

Seated row - 63kg 2x6, 56kg 2x6

V handle row - 75kg 3x8

Lat pulldown - 49kg 2x8, 42kg 1x8

Preacher Curls - 16kg 5x5

Barbell curls - 30kg 2x6, 35kg 2x6

Pullups went better than expected, so gonna aim to be hitting 3x8 in two weeks time. Did them first exercise as recommended and it made a big difference doing them fresh. Didn't seem to affect the rest of my workout either, which was worrying me before. Rest day today as I'm feeling a bit rough and run down from a busy few days at work. Night off tonight and then back to chest and Tri's tomorrow. Meat from WG should be delivered today


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Looking good mate.

Whats the diffrence between the seated rows and the v-handle rows mate?

Glad the pullups are improving,theyre good to go 1st with. Aswell as being fresher youl also warm everything up well for what lies ahead.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers mate,

With the seated rows I use a wider grip which tends to hit my outer lats more. I use the V-handle rows with the cable machine and find it tends to hit the centre of my back better.

I think because I had such a high volume of exercises, when it came to doing pulls before my muscles were far to fatigued. Defo works better this way and like you said I felt nice and warmed up for the rest of my workout.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Very good mate in that case looks like youv got a good routine sorted..keep pushing them 5x5 lifts now


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chest and Tri's

Bench - Warm up (20kg 2x8) 60kg 2x10, 1x7

Incline DB chest press - 22kg 4x6

Bodyweight dips - 2x8, 1x5

Flyes - 12kg 3x8

Cable crossovers - 10kg 3x8

Reverse cable pulldowns - 25kg 1x10, 20kg 2x10

Overhead tri extensions - 20kg 2x12

Not a bad session today, but definately frustrated that I didn't bang out 10 on my last set on bench press. I was suffering a bit yesterday and expected my strength to be down, had a good rest though and feeling better. Multi vits, green tea's and lots of water seem to be doing the trick.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

getting closer mate - youll have it next week!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Definatly next week mate..keep eating well this week, plenty water, vit c and multi vits and then a nice carb up on sunday (use it as an excuse) and youl smash it next week.

On the right path now mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheers lads, i'm sure i'll crack it next week.

I'm still suffering with what I had at beggining of week so gonna go to docs today, think I may have a chest infection  I've tried to shift it the natural way but no luck so anti-bi's may have to be answer.

Shoulders and legs will have to wait until tomorrow, but I think that an extra days rest will help and I dont wanna do a half ****d workout today when I can smash it tomorrow.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Went to the quacks today and my initial thought was correct, chest infection it is  Work were good and have given me tonight off, so hopefully with a bit of rest and anti-bi's I will be back to full strength soon. My aim is still to get down the gym tomoz morning though.

On a positive note I have found a couple of members on here that go to Forest Gym the specialist BB and powerlifting gym near me. Gonna go for a trial soon and hopefully join up as I need to be in a proper gym now!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Woke up today feeling just as rough as yesterday but managed to drag my @rse down the gym anyway as I was determined not to miss a session. I went a bit lighter than normal as my chest was feeling tight and was affecting my breathing. Kept rep range the same, 3 sets of 8 reps on all exercises

Shoulder press - 22kg 4x6

Upright row - 40kg 2x8, 30kg 1x8

Lat raises - 8kg 3x8

Front raises (Bar) 15kg 3x8

Squat 40kg 3x8

Leg press 160kg 3x8

Leg extentions 50kg 3x8

Leg curls 63kg 3x8

Definately not at the races today but still happy I got a session in. Think it might be a case of forcing the food down in the next couple of days, will try a big carb up tomorrow to give me more energy. At least It's sunny!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Well done for getting down that gym pal feeling like sh1t..as long as it isnt making it worse if your immunes down!

Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon and get you sorted out.

Great news your thinking about moving gyms to the new one..that can only be a good thing mate..way more weight and more knowledge. Training round lads who are pushing it week on week will keep you motivated aswell, alot harder on your own.

Onwards and upwards mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> salary increase is good  Where doya work matey?
> 
> workout looks better keep taking weight off the pullups till you can do some sets unassisted only fat bitches do pullups assisted :whistling:


Haha cause wardys journal is full of pull ups haha!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good training mate, keep it up. You've had some good advice as well!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Well done for getting down that gym pal feeling like sh1t..as long as it isnt making it worse if your immunes down!
> 
> Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon and get you sorted out.
> 
> ...


Cheers BBB, Feeling marginally better today. I've gone from the dry tickly stage to skanky phlem stage which means i'm improving, i think!

Really looking forward to checking out this new gym as I've realised that I'm probably not gonna progress as quickly as I'd like in my current environment. It's run by an IFBB pro, so should get some great advice there.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good training mate, keep it up. You've had some good advice as well!


Thanks for checking in Mike. Wardy and BBB have given me some top advice and workout info, even if Wardy doesnt do any of these exercises himself! :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Haha cause wardys journal is full of pull ups haha!


fck off Mike was that a dig at my pathetic chin ups I did the other day?? I'm a lot better at pullups than chins I swear... 



Jay_1986 said:


> Thanks for checking in Mike. Wardy and BBB have given me some top advice and workout info, *even if Wardy doesnt do any of these exercises himself!* :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> fck off Mike was that a dig at my pathetic chin ups I did the other day?? I'm a lot better at pullups than chins I swear...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha yeah it was!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hows it going in here pal..not slacking are we lol


----------



## josh1995 (Nov 3, 2010)

You might wana drink your postWO shake with water instead of milk mate, protein will hit your muscles faster if you didn't already know


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Right, sorry for lack of updates lads. I have been hit for six with chest infection and spent pretty much all of this week in bed. Not trained this week at all and doesnt look like i'm gonna get up to much in the next couple of days. I'm aiming to get back in the gym Monday, but really frustrated as my eating has been pathetic/non existent. Gonna try and cram the food in the next couple of days and get back on it!

Hope everyone else is going well, will try and catch up with with journals soon!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

josh1995 said:


> You might wana drink your postWO shake with water instead of milk mate, protein will hit your muscles faster if you didn't already know


Thanks Josh, does milk slow absorbtion/digestion of the protein then? Taste wise it is not an issue for me to have it with water, it was only to make sure I was hitting my calorie goals that I went with full fat milk. I can always drink the milk seperately.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Thanks Josh, does milk slow absorbtion/digestion of the protein then? Taste wise it is not an issue for me to have it with water, it was only to make sure I was hitting my calorie goals that I went with full fat milk. I can always drink the milk seperately.


What Josh said is kind of true mate, in that it will hit your muscles quicker BUT personally unless your mega watching your cals/carbs i.e cutting/keto then id go with milk in your shakes for many reasons. Whey is absorbed very quickly in the body and the diffrence between it being delivered in milk or water is minimal really.

Milk has actually been shown in many recent studies including 2 iv seen on TV and also muscle and fitness, to rehydrate after excercise better than water and even sports drinks. This is mainly due to milk containing potassium/sodium (such as in rehydration sachets) plus the fact that a large part of milk is infact water.

Other plus points to milk : Milk is a mix of casein and whey and therefore with added whey you will get a prolonged release of protein, plus feel fuller for longer which may help stop you shovelling bad food down your throat. Milk contains amino acids. Dairy fats and carbs in milk replenish muscle stores and indeed the fats are fats that arent bad for you. Calcium is obviously good for your bones as everyone knows, but milk also contains quite alot of other vitamins and minerals.

So IMO mate, go with milk if its helping you hit your food totals for the day. I drink loads of water anyhow, and during my workout i use water with added dextrose.

Just as a tip mate aswell if your ever stuck after a workout with no shake, go buy a bottle of chocolate milk..just incase you didnt know, its a good substitute. A 500ml bottle is around 300 cals, 20g protein, 50g carbs (quick sugar good for replenishing muscle stores, plus 5g fat and quite a few vits and minerals if i remember rightly.

Lesson over


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Your missus finaly managed to get you locked up indoors and not allowed to the gym or what?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hope your good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Right, apologies for the lack of updates, it has been ages, I know!

Hope everyone is well 

I have been training consistently the last few months but relaxed my diet somewhat ( was starting to drive me mad eating really clean)

Things have been a bit mad recently and I currently find myself having to find a new job, but at least I have plenty of time for training!

I have managed to put on some weight and am back up to 180lb, so my plan is to carry on bulking for the next couple of months and then look to cut.

Not too bothered about bf% at the moment just want to get to a decent size!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good to see you back mate and hope the job situation works out for you


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for checking in BBB,

How is your training going mate?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Going ok mate, had abit of a rough time myself but back on track

Theres alot in my journal again im back posting.

Your plan just to pile on size sounds nice mate love plans like that.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Will try and keep this updated again with my training. I wont go into too much detail with my diet, but i'm aiming for at least 3500 cals a day, 300g of protein, 150g fat and around 220g carbs. Eating this much is quite a struggle at the moment and I do feel full most of the time but i do feel I'm seeing results which is the main thing. Weekends my diet is really relaxed and getting in the calories is not such a problem (as they are mostly bad calories) but I find it helps my sanity when I'm being good during the week!

Training today was Back and Bi's -

Chins - 2x8, 5, 3

Bent over row - 45kg 3x8

Close grip seated rows - 56kg 3x8

Lat pull down - 49kg 3x12

Hammer curls - 20kg 3x8

Cable curls - 40kg 3x10

Have reduced the volume on my workouts slightly as I felt I wasnt making the progress I wanted and have really tried to concentrate on form and intensity. Currently following a day on/day off, 3day split.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

fackinghell you are alive whats happenin Jay??


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> fackinghell you are alive whats happenin Jay??


Alive and well thanks Wardy  How's your training going mate? I will pop into your journal and catch up with your progress when I get the chance.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Alive and well thanks Wardy  How's your training going mate? I will pop into your journal and catch up with your progress when I get the chance.


thank goodness for that!! Keep your journal going dude it'll keep you motivated and I like poppin in ere 

I'm just coming back after 2 weeks off training and eating next to nothing. Started new job as an accounts assistant (perfect job for me) but was having to get up at 5.30 to get to work for 8.30 due to crappy public transport. Butttt I now have a little 125 so getting to work and gym is easy now (and fun)


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes mate, I'm gonna keep updating it again, just trying to bang in as much food as possible at the moment and put on some decent size, up to 180lb now so probably the biggest i've ever been (still small, i know!)

Sometimes its a good thing to have a break for a couple of weeks and recharge the batteries, I'm sure you'll go on and hit some PB's now! Congrats on the new job and bike mate, i'm doing my driving at the moment so I aim to be on the road pretty soon too.

Looking good in the new avi


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

So today was shoulders and legs -

DB shoulder press - 24kg, 3x8

Upright rows - 45kg, 3x8

Seated lateral raises - 10kg, 3x8

Front Olympic plate raises - 20kg, 3x8

Squats - 45kg, 3x8

Leg press - 190kg, 3x8 (maxed out machine and new PB)

Leg curls - 77kg, 3x8

Leg extension - 84kg, 3x8

Good session and had nice sauna and jacuzzi after. Out for dinner tonight with the in-laws, do wont have any issues hitting my calories today!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice little workout that mate good stuff.. and well done for the new PB :thumbup1:

Was the calf machine broken mate or are you alright wearing tracky bottoms forever? :whistling:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice little workout that mate good stuff.. and well done for the new PB :thumbup1:
> 
> Was the calf machine broken mate or are you alright wearing tracky bottoms forever? :whistling:


Cheers BBB. Lol, I suppose I'm lucky we haven't had much shorts weather this year!

No calf machine in my gym mate, I was thinking I could do calf extensions on the leg press or maybe just standing with DB's? Maybe add one of those in next week, what do you reckon?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Definatly mate..unless your happy with your calves as they are.

Leg press raises are great, dont go too heavy and get a full stretch up and down.

Or you can do them standing in a Smith machine with a block or plates on the floor to create a step.

Or holding db's on any step edge in your gym, or a couple 20kg plates on top of each other on the floor.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Definatly mate..unless your happy with your calves as they are.
> 
> Leg press raises are great, dont go too heavy and get a full stretch up and down.
> 
> ...


Nice one BBB, you always have suggestions for making my workouts more brutal! No smith machine unfortunately as I'm still at the same crappy gym but I can do them on the leg press or a step like you suggested.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Had a lovely chilled weekend, KFC and harvester on Saturday and BBQ on Sunday, think I smashed about 11000 calories!

Today was Chest and Tri's -

Dips - 3x8,

Incline bench - 45kg 3x8

Flat DB chest press - 24kg 3x8

Flyes - 14kg 3x12

Tricep pull down - 40kg 3x8

One arm cables - 20kg 3x8, final set drop set and got really good pump!

Fairly short session as I was running short of time but intensity was really good.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back and bi's today -

Chins - 2x8, 6, 5

Bent over row - 50kg 1x8, 60kg 2x8 (PB)

Seated rows - 56kg 3x8

Lat pulldowns - 49kg 3x12

Hammer curls - 20kg 3x8

Cable curls - 40kg 2x8

Then one set of barbell 21's to finish me off - 25kg

I liked this session, never done 21's before but got a really good pump!

In other news I weighed myself this morning and I'm just shy of 186lb!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice work mate training and bulking well.

Is that a new avi mate..look bigger!

200lb barrier gona get smashed soon


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great Work Jay, Keep at it mate and keep strong.

You doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice work mate training and bulking well.
> 
> Is that a new avi mate..look bigger!
> 
> 200lb barrier gona get smashed soon


Cheers mate, you've made my day  It's nothing spectacular, but I'm happy with my progress (old pic to new picture is about 9 months I think)

Still loads of work to do and lots of weak points, but I'm dead set on sticking to bulking for a few more months so hopefully will see those weights shoot up, and my weight too!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Great Work Jay, Keep at it mate and keep strong.
> 
> You doing a fantastic job.


Cheers Matt


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cheers mate, you've made my day  It's nothing spectacular, but I'm happy with my progress (old pic to new picture is about 9 months I think)
> 
> Still loads of work to do and lots of weak points, but I'm dead set on sticking to bulking for a few more months so hopefully will see those weights shoot up, and my weight too!


Welcome mate 

It's a great progress id say...backs built well and shoulders filled out alot, and look like you have a small waist,which is a major plus if you can build a wide back..and keep the love handles at bay lol..unlike me :laugh:

Good on ya mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> It's a great progress id say...backs built well and shoulders filled out alot, and look like you have a small waist,which is a major plus if you can build a wide back..and keep the love handles at bay lol..unlike me :laugh:
> 
> Good on ya mate


I would definately say my back and shoulders are my stronger points along with my tri's. Just gotta get my legs, chest and bi's to catch up now! You've always pointed me in the right direction though mate, so i reckon without the advice from yourself and others on this site i'd be stuck where i was a year ago. The next goal is 200lb now!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yesterday was shoulders and legs,

Shoulder press, 26kg 3x8 (failed on last rep of last set)

Upright row, 40kg 3x8

Seated lateral raises, 10kg 3x8

Olympic plate front raises, 20kg 3x12

Squats, 45kg 3x8

Leg press, 190kg 3x8

Leg curl, 77kg 3x8

Leg extensions, 84kg 3x8 Calf raises (on leg press machine) 60kg 3x12

I was powered by BBQ food and was pretty happy with that session. I've only lifted 26kg on shoulder press once before and I'm pretty sure that was 4x6, so borderline PB.

Calf raises finished my legs off nicely and the walk home was a challenge. Bit of doms today also!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chest and tri's day -

Dips - 2x8, 1x4

Incline bench - 45kg 3x8

Flat bench db's - 24kg 3x8

Flyes - 14kg 3x12

One arm cable extension - 20kg 3x8

Tricep pulldown - 45kg 3x8

Struggled a bit today with lack of energy and everything felt very heavy!

Annoyed with failing on last set of dips at 4 reps as I've been smashing out 3x8 without too much problem recently. Think that may of set the tone of my workout.

Maybe need to switch up routine a bit?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

You get days like that mate dont worry too much,i know it fcuks your head though.

It will of affected the rest of the work out specialy if you were tired.

Have you thought about caffiene pre-workout? A decent dose can bump your strength 5% and helps with focus etc. Depends how you tolerate it though mate.

Could be time for a switch round with reps,excercises etc?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> You get days like that mate dont worry too much,i know it fcuks your head though.
> 
> It will of affected the rest of the work out specialy if you were tired.
> 
> ...


I think your right mate, just an off day I suppose. I normally have a black coffee or diet red bull before I train and that usually does the trick, I have tried a few pre workouts also but they tend to make me feel a bit jittery and crash after I've trained.

Think I may switch to full body workouts next week to mix things up a bit as I've been following split routines for the last year. I'm playing with a few ideas at the moment so gonna go smash back and bi's in a couple of hours and then I will pop up a rough routine for next week.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back and Bi's done,

Chins - 8,6,6,4

Bent over row - 50kg, 3x8

Seated row - 56kg, 3x8

Lat pulldown - 49kg, 3x12

Hammer curls - 20kg, 3x8

Cable curls -40kg, 3x8,

Better session today, felt stronger and had more energy. Gonna have 2 days rest now and will start my new routine on Sunday. Definately leaning towards full body workout as its something I havent done for a long while and will hopefully help to stimulate some good growth. Ordered some instant oats to chuck in my shakes so that should up the cals a bit. Been eating very clean all throughout this week so I cannot wait to smash a few takeaways on the weekend!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Right, this is my proposed new full body routine, 3 days a week -

Day1

Incline Bench

Shoulder Press

Seated Row

Barbell curl

One arm cable tricep extensions

Leg Press

Calf raises

Day 2 -

Dips

Bent over rows

Front raises

Hammer Curls

Tricep Pulldown

Leg extension

Leg Curls

Day 3

Chins

Flat bench DB chest press

Upright rows

Bicep cable curls

Seated tricep DB extentions

Squats

I've made sure that in each workout i've got -

Compound upper push,

Compound upper pull

Shoulder exercise,

2 isolation exercises (one bi, one tri)

Legs

Any comments, suggestions or tweaks are welcome


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

First day of new routine -

Incline bench - 45kg 3x8

Shoulder press - 26kg 2x8, 24kg 1x8

Seated row - 63kg 3x8

Cable bicep curls - 45kg 3x8

One arm tricep extensions - 25kg 3x8

Leg press - 200kg 3x12

Calf raises (on leg press machine) 100kg 3x12

Good session today, the missus came along with me and it was fun to train together. Only time will tell if this way of full body training suits me, but happy to mix things up a bit and give it a chance.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice youve had a change up mate.

Seems your hitting each part 3 times a week, I wonder if your going balls out for each excercise whether your recovery is affected?

Is it training eod?

Everyones diffrent mate, just wonder if a more usual 3 day split of a push/pull/legs would suit you better?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mate..im gona try get a good mate of mine to drop in here hel be able to help you big time.

Il see what I can do..


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate..im gona try get a good mate of mine to drop in here hel be able to help you big time.
> 
> Il see what I can do..


Mate, I trust your judgement 100% so if you think there is a more beneficial way of mixing it up, I'm all ears


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh yeah and training is 3 days a week so Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, then 2 off.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Mate, I trust your judgement 100% so if you think there is a more beneficial way of mixing it up, I'm all ears


Mate I can only give an opinion its up to you what you go with 

Have a search on here for push-pull-legs routines on here theres quite a few for you to look at. Im at work so cant link very easily.

Id say over 3 days then one of them is the best for power strength and recovery mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate I can only give an opinion its up to you what you go with
> 
> Have a search on here for push-pull-legs routines on here theres quite a few for you to look at. Im at work so cant link very easily.
> 
> Id say over 3 days then one of them is the best for power strength and recovery mate


No worries mate, I will have a butchers now!


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Time for an update?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Matty-boy said:


> Time for an update?


New start, new journal maybe mate? Think it would be good to track progress, maybe get more of a sense of where I am at with lifts over the next two weeks and then log everything.


----------

